# ATi Radeon HD 5450 doesn't take load in windows 7 OS where as it works perfectly in Windows 8



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Apr 15, 2013)

Dear All,

I had got a wrong advice and finally I bought ATi Radeon HD 5450 card in Dec 2011.  At that time I was using windows 7.  Having the latest drivers from AMD site, my GPU is not at all functioning well.  Now I have Windows 8 also and after installing the latest drivers it is working perfectly well I mean I could watch large MKV file 1080p or 720p.  But the same is not happening with Windows 7.

Recently I came to know about GPU-Z.0.6.8 software, which indicates the amount of load on GPU.  I could notice my GPU load is around 60% in Windows 8 and 0% in Windows 7.

I don't know why this is happening like this.  I had tried my level best with search engines but I couldn't find the reason.

Configuration:

Motherboard  P5QPL-AM
Pentium 4 processor
4Gb RAM


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Which media player are you using in Windows 7? There might be a problem with codecs.


----------



## Flash (Apr 15, 2013)

What's your catalyst version in Windows 7?
As suggested above, have you installed codecs?


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 15, 2013)

Try VLC player


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

Try Kmplayer, GomPlayer or SPlayer.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 16, 2013)

Just using them won't put load on GPU, you need to enable GPU/Hardware Acceleration from the settings of the player you're going to use.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 16, 2013)

catalyst centre requires dotnet frame work version 4.0 atleast where windows 7 comes with 3.5. Try to update to latest dotnet framework and see any difference.


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 17, 2013)

You need to enable the hardware acceleration option

Tools > Preferences > 
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/3701/vlc1.png

then Input and Codecs
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3011/vlc2l.png

There you will find a check-box titled "Use GPU accelerated decoding". Tick that check-box and click Save.
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/7324/vlc3f.png

Now you will be able To play Your desired videos in HD format


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Apr 17, 2013)

pacificb0y said:


> You need to enable the hardware acceleration option
> 
> Tools > Preferences >
> 
> ...



This did not solve the problem.  GPU Load fluctuates from 0% to 40% while playing HD movies.  I could not find this kind of setting in Media Player Classic.



			
				techfreak said:
			
		

> Which media player are you using in Windows 7? There might be a problem with codecs.



I have tried latest VLC and MPC.



			
				Gearbox said:
			
		

> What's your catalyst version in Windows 7?
> As suggested above, have you installed codecs?


I had updated Catalyst version from 13.1 to 13.3beta

Am I missing any simple thing??


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2013)

Try this..
Windows 7 Codec Pack - CNET Download.com


----------



## pacificb0y (Apr 17, 2013)

This is a pretty Old Post but still help full .. 
Accelerate x.264 1080p movies over the GPU Guide - Introduction


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

@ *OP* - while you are on windows 7 playing a video ( mkv file ) and the gpu utilization is 0% what's the cpu utilization at that time ? And the video playing smooth enough ?

Played couple of mkv files with default settings of KMPlayer and SMPlayer - The cpu utilization is around 5-6 % of the players and gpu utilization were between 0-6% and I'm on win 8.

So the the video playback is *smooth* and your *cpu utilization is below 25-50%* then the gpu rendering is in effect. or else try the settings of CCC's Video quality options.


----------



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Apr 20, 2013)

Dear All,

Thank you very much for the support Now this problem has been solved after reading the guide given by pacificb0y and making some changes in the player settings as suggested by that guide.


----------

